# That's how I roll!



## Steve H (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 21, 2021)

That's funny! Especially since mulberries are ripe!

Ryan


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 21, 2021)

Hope you can eat them all if you run low I can send you some.    

Warren


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 21, 2021)

That is classic funny!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 22, 2021)

That is so... Right! In so many ways!


----------

